
On Having Balls, Part II: Staying Hungry - matt
http://james.hotornot.com/2007/02/on-having-balls-part-ii-staying-hungry.html
======
zach
Fascinating. I'm at a startup that's an S-corp too and wonder about stuff like
this for the future.

